# Where do you find Black Morels?



## m_ m_ (Apr 17, 2013)

I am heading to Northwest, IL. this weekend. My friends there tell me there are no grays or yellows out yet, but their might be some black morels out. I know where to look for grays and yellows (dead elms, old apple trees) but where do you find black morels? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pbwv (Apr 9, 2013)

M.M. im from parkersburg Wv. I follow all mesage boards and have been hunting morels for 12 yrs. I find most of my blacks in large stands of poplar trees. Mostly around the 15 to 20 year old trees'12 to 16 inches in diamiter. hope this helps some happy shroomin!!!


----------



## shroomin4life (Apr 17, 2013)

What a funny avatar picture, he, he. M.M. I am from central Illinois and I have a great story for you. I've been hunting for 20 years and never found any blacks with my family except once, a few years ago. It was not that early before the start of the season, we were expecting to find greys or yellows, but we found blacks. I think the difference was a little early and location. I later read that you can find blacks on hill tops and that is where we found ours. We also found them right in the middle of the well-beaten path, so watch your step!</strong>


----------



## morelmoocher (Nov 3, 2012)

We've found many blacks in Northern MN. But nary a one in this area.


----------



## david - sw il (Apr 2, 2013)

Blacks are usually found in the ridgetops, where White Ash are prevalent. They are pretty spotty once you get out of S IL... The furthest N find that I know of was about 50mi N of Peoria.


----------



## morelmoocher (Nov 3, 2012)

m.m. you need some wiser pals, northwest il is awesome area for greys and yellows :lol:


----------

